# Mini-ITX Mainboard in normales ATX/Micro-ATX einbauen?



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2010)

Eine kurze Frage an die Community: Kann man ein Mini-ITX Mainboard in ein normales (großes) Gehäuse einbauen?

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe ein solches Mini-ITX Board und nun ist alles ein bissel eng geworden und die neue Grafikkarte passt nicht mehr rein und so und deshalb wollte ich jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen machen und das Board einfach in einen Midi-Tower einbauen. Muss ich da auch was achten oder passt das einfach?


----------



## Ahab (2. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube das passt so. Ich kann mich erinnern einen Thread gelesen zu haben, in dem jemand ein billig ITX Board in einem Big Tower verbaut hatte. (Micro) ATX und Mini ITX waren wohl zu einander kompatibel.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Juni 2010)

Tja, die meisten normalen Gehäuse bieten keine Borhlöcher für Mini-ITX. Entweder selbst bohren oder sich mal umsehen ob es ein passendes normales Gehäuse gibt das auch Löcher für Mini-ITX gibt. Steht ja immer dabei.

EDIT:
Hier ist eine Seite die sich mit den Formfaktoren beschäftigt.


----------



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2010)

Danke Kaktus, die Links waren hilfreich. Das Bild stammt aus der Definition von Mini-ITX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es sieht so aus, als könnte es passen


----------



## Kaktus (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hab kein Mini-ITX Board hier, aber ein leeres Gehäuse bei dem ich grade mal nachgesehen habe, keine Garantie, aber ich denke auch das es passen sollte.


----------



## glx (2. Juni 2010)

Ja das passt (sieht aber etwas verlohren aus, in einem Tower ) ..
Die Bohrungen sind bei ATX-Boards an den selben Stellen, passt also in jeden Tower.


----------



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2010)

Habe so eben das neue Gehäuse bestellt. Habe keinen Bock mehr auf diese Fummelei!!


----------



## Lookover.at (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Vielen Dank für eure Info.

Hat oder kennt jemand eine Karte (so ähnlich wie die von frEnzy) 
wo zusätzlich noch ganz exakt dem Standard sich die Löcher befinden (für mini ITX).

(...Klar kann ich die selber messen. aber ich bräuchte das 100% exakt dem Standard entsprechend für eine Zeichnung an eine Schlosserei)

lg aus Wien
www.lookover.at


----------

